# Arm conditioning?



## Nabakatsu (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi, I practice wing tzun, after a heavy session of lat sau, my forearms are absolutely in pieces, a lot of swelling, a lot of pain, probably a fair amount of new bone spurs, my arms are ridiculously skinny and they don't seem to be toughening up at all from our lat sau practice any hakka system practioners wana give me a low down on forearm conditioning, anyone else have some input? please help me, ahhh zeeee pain!!


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 4, 2009)

If it is that bad, I would back off of the training some and slowly build yourself up.  If you go to www.wle.com they sell "iron body beating bags" which are filled with mung beans, gravel and steel shot as you progress through the levels and develop harder arms.

Lastly, in traditional chinese arts that practice body toughening, they all use a type of Dit Da Jow.  This will help the healing process and toughen the arms/hands quicker.  Here is a link to a very good source of Jow formulas and this is one specifically designed for arm conditioning.  Mr. Dugas owns and runs that site and is very informative and helpful.

http://www.coilingdragon.com/store/..._id=35&zenid=81639bd6e2e2f95f0e057ab1fcb988aa


----------



## clfsean (Dec 4, 2009)

Good quality Dit Da Jow... get it from Dale no doubt.
Get a sand bag & use it to help build the forearms once they heal.


----------



## DaleDugas (Dec 5, 2009)

Let me know if anyone has a question about conditioning in general or about the Dit Da Jow I make and sell.

I also sell wooden conditioning hammers that make a very nice clack when used....


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 5, 2009)

Nabakatsu said:


> Hi, I practice wing tzun, after a heavy session of lat sau, my forearms are absolutely in pieces, a lot of swelling, a lot of pain, probably a fair amount of new bone spurs, my arms are ridiculously skinny and they don't seem to be toughening up at all from our lat sau practice any hakka system practioners wana give me a low down on forearm conditioning, anyone else have some input? please help me, ahhh zeeee pain!!


 
On a side note, I've also found "Da Saam Sing" training to be beneficial. You may want to check into that but as recommended you have to start slow & work your way up. Slowly working your way up provides lasting results. (With continued practice) And of course Dit Dar Jow is a must, but you have that under control so...


----------



## Nabakatsu (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't know much about what your referring to tensei, could you go into a little more detail perhaps? 

I've seen videos of people using long metal/iron rods to roll up and down their arms for conditioning, does anyone know anything about this? 

I'd like to spend an hour or so a day doing this, I'm sick of getting battered in class and having to suffer at work the rest of the week because of it, and the training where I get battered in class feels the most useful to me at this point, so I really don't want to stop. Thanks for all your replies folks! much appreciated!


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey Nab,

In the Da Saam Sing-Da San Xing training. *&#25171;&#19977;&#26143; *Literally "3 Stars Hitting" is a drill that conditions the "Kiu" or bridging hands, it's common in a lot of Nan Siu Lam arts like Hung Gar, Bak Mei, not sure if CLF has it but I'm sure they atleast have a variant, even systems like Chi Sim & Hung Fa Yi utilize them. We used to practice it in Wing Chun quite a bit.

It's also prevalent in a lot of Bei Shaolin arts including Tong Long where I used to practice this drill as well. However there are small variations between system to system but that's quite common for most things. 

You can utilize a Tree(Sorry Xue!!), Mook Jong or other person for conditioning purposes with this drill as well. 

Here's a decent vid from youtube that goes into detail.


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 5, 2009)

Also you could try a training device I used to practice coming from Cho Gar Tong long.

It was where 2 persons would set up a vertical Forearm bridge (Kiu) & would rotate the arms with more of a dynamic tension intent in mind, you would go clockwise & then your partner would switch going the oppisite direction, while both of you would try & put a lot of tension on the forearm so as to slow down the circle but make it more dynamic. (Remembering not to be completely tense otherwise you would never move lol) The goal is to build up the strengthen the forearms for Kiu Sau.

I've also tried the Iron rods that you mentioned, it did a decent job but I had a lot of other training drills I had to practice so I never really pursued it much. (However you can substitute the iron rods for a barbell and attach weights at the end, works just as good)

Iron rings do a decent job as well.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 5, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Hey Nab,
> 
> In the Da Saam Sing-Da San Xing training. *&#25171;&#19977;&#26143; *Literally "3 Stars Hitting" is a drill that conditions the "Kiu" or bridging hands, it's common in a lot of Nan Siu Lam arts like Hung Gar, Bak Mei, not sure if CLF has it but I'm sure they atleast have a variant, even systems like Chi Sim & Hung Fa Yi utilize them. We used to practice it in Wing Chun quite a bit.



CLF has it to spare!! Many of our strikes (bridging not being included) are forearms.



Tensei85 said:


> It's also prevalent in a lot of Bei Shaolin arts including Tong Long where I used to practice this drill as well. However there are small variations between system to system but that's quite common for most things.



My first encounter with Saam Sing was in Buk Siu Lum.



Tensei85 said:


> You can utilize a Tree(Sorry Xue!!), Mook Jong or other person for conditioning purposes with this drill as well.



Trees are good, people are better. The people you get to see the grimace on their face... trees not so much.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 5, 2009)

Nabakatsu said:


> I've seen videos of people using long metal/iron rods to roll up and down their arms for conditioning, does anyone know anything about this?



yes & it's useful. I use a bench press bar & play catch with one of my classmates. I've also used a PVC pipe filled with sand when I was first starting out with it. 

BUT!!!!!!!!!!!!

You don't need to do that without ...a) proper instruction & b) good Dit Da Jow.



Nabakatsu said:


> I'd like to spend an hour or so a day doing this, I'm sick of getting battered in class and having to suffer at work the rest of the week because of it, and the training where I get battered in class feels the most useful to me at this point, so I really don't want to stop. Thanks for all your replies folks! much appreciated!



It feels like hell right now, but the more you do it, the more accustomed to it you become & comfortable (if that's the right word for you) you get to contact with your partners.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

I have some Dit Da Jow already, An instructor I was in contact for a short while made it himself, seems to be pretty good stuff. I've got my mind set on doing something, just trying to get some input first, thanks much!


----------



## qwksilver61 (Dec 19, 2009)

Tiger balm works just as well,as does anything that contains menthol,also try massaging your arms and stretching.


----------

